# Terrell County (Randolph/Calhoun)



## Monty4x4 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone hunt in or near Terrell County?  We are in the southwest corner, near Randolph and Calhoun.  Any rut sign?  Heading up Saturday but wish I was there for this real cold weather.


----------



## julian faedo (Nov 27, 2014)

I hunt in Calhoun County and the rut is starting now, on the 24 and 25 we seen over 30 fresh scrapes and a LOT of small bucks following does, if the cold weather keeps on it should be great in the first few days of Dec.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey Julian, this is Alex, I just changed my user ID.  Yeah, that seems right.  We are just north of you and scrapes and rubs just now starting.  Unfortunately I had to head home, but I did manage to get a doe and a 7 point to Ron/Whiddons so at least I have some meat.  Will try and get back up in a couple weeks but the rut will be well over by then, just didn't time it right this year.  I think the rainy/warm weather slowed them down a bit.  I will also be there from Dec 24 to Jan 4 so maybe I can benefit from some second rut activity.  Hope you get something good!


----------



## Mako 17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Glad for the report.
I hunt in Terrell, in the SW near Calhoun/Randolph corner also,  and was up last weekend and the smaller bucks seemed to just be starting.
Hope to get up there this week, maybe on Friday.
Anyone else going up this week? Let's compare notes--- it's always encouraging if rut activity is reported nearby.
Haven't seen the big boys yet-- lots of does and young bucks-- still waiting for the big Un's to show up.


----------



## Mako 17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Though there was a Basket ten point hit on the road at dusk last Sunday or Monday nite-- just down from our lease-- his neck was all swelled up and he smelled pretty rank-- got there minutes after the driver had hit him.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Nov 30, 2014)

swghunter said:


> This buck was shot Thursday evening with the doe in SW Terrell County



Very nice!! Was he rutting? Chasing?


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 5, 2014)

Just got in from hunting with a good buddy in Randolph co and in 3 times in the stand I saw 37 deer. Passed two real good 8's and lots of small bucks and the smaller bucks are pushing the doe's pretty hard.


----------



## Bassaholic (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey,that's my deer!


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 22, 2014)

Any recent reports on deer movement in this area?  Heading back up Wednesday.


----------



## julian faedo (Dec 22, 2014)

My friend tells me in Calhoun County in one of are leases next to the town of Leary the bucks are going crazy and in the other lease next to the town of Morgan the rut is not that great from two days ago and the one in Morgan we have some Monster Buck in are Cam trial cameras


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well they are still rutting on our place. Uncle down from NY shot his biggest ever. 9 point over 100 inches. Prob on the decline Cuz he is old. Teeth way worn down. Was stinky and chasing a doe.


----------

